# keeping an eye... *CAN SOME1 REPLY PLZ!!*



## xchrissygx (Jan 31, 2011)

one of my ratties bellies looks a little big wouldnt say huge or anything but im gonna be keeping an eye 
how long goes it normally take for the nipples to come really visable or w.e
its probs me just panicking and what not as she was a pet store rattie 

im also keeping an eye on the sneezes of i think one of them not 100% sure as they havent done it out of the cage but then i havent had them out for long .. 

im gonna be ringing for prices for the vet to see them and what not just to check them over 

hopefully all is good and bella is just a chunk :-\


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: keeping an eye...*

Lol I thought that was too cute, bella is just a chunk lol. Hope she is doing well, usually the best signs to look for are nesting. When I thought one of my girls was prego I tore up some newspaper/TP and put it in the cage with her and she built a BIG nest and that was my general give away... Once you find a vet let us know how things go =)


----------



## xchrissygx (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: keeping an eye...*

ok a few questions ... 
can the nipples be visable without the rat being pregnant
i mean i can see them but they not like sticking out yet or anything 
ill TRY and get a pic ... ratties still aint that great around me 

i havent seperated bella from alice yet but ive worked out ive had her 12 days so theres 11 days max that she has left if she is 

ive got tank thingy majigy just wonderd what shall i put in it ?

what bedding and what not
ive got the shredded paper stuff i got with the cage but i havent been able to get a replacement bedding to replace the wood litter stuff yet so is there anything i could have in the house already i could use instead till i can replace it 

i mean obviously if the wood litter aint that good for the ratties i definatly dont want it in with the babies at all ... i mean right now i dont have much of a choice penny wise!

so also ideas for the main cage wud be good something not too expensive but absorbs good and doesnt make it smell horrid lol .. im in englad too so obvs english stuff 

also what food should i be given her other than the nuggets?

i was thinking of waiting till weekend to change her over anyway 

ill probs be able to get replacement bedding soon for ratties but not a clue what to use even though ive read the list on here!

with my old ones it was just woodshavings but obviously its abit hmm with them aint it even if it isnt the bad ones !

think thats it.. 

havent been able to find a vet yet...

but a question .. are u charged for a check up or just if they need medicine or something.. never used a vet before so im not sure about that .. i mean ive gone to pdsa but dont have one around here grr!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Paper towels make good bedding for when the mother gives birth, etc.

Pictures are really helpful.

You say you're using wood bedding..get it out of there right now! You can use newspaper for the adults instead, it's far better than wood, and you probably have some around. (I use it with my rats) It doesn't absorb super well but it's great if you change it often and put it down really thick, especially temporarily.

To feed the pregnant girl, keep her on her normal food but you can offer small peices of scrambled egg and cheese for protein.

Vets charge an "office fee". Usually it's per animal, per visit. Mine is 36$ per rat per visit. Then they charge for other stuff on top of that, such as medication and surgeries. Meds are usually not too expensive, surgeries are crazy.

You really need to find a vet.


----------



## xchrissygx (Jan 31, 2011)

i will buy some paper towels
but have nooo newspaper whatsoever .. i have wrapping paper LOL

i need a bedding that doesnt need changing that reguallry i mean obvs ill take out the poos anyway and what not but with 2 kids i cant be cleaning out cage every day or w.e

i always thought rats weren't allowed cheese :S


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They can have little peices for protien, but it is not something they should always be eating, since some rats are lactose intolerant.

Hmm.. for bedding, do you have a wal-mart? They carry a generic version of carefresh. Definitly worth looking into. Just freeze it before you use it, and don't use it with the pregnant mommy, because it isn't good for newborn's skin.


----------



## xchrissygx (Jan 31, 2011)

no 'wallmart' cus in the uk lol but got asda which is part of the wallmart family apparently :

ive got the paper bedding or w.e it is that came with the cage think its called safe bedding or something ..
im just tryna think of what to use for the rest of it 

i looked up carefresh and something else on pet shop website and omg 

i really am stuck with bedding grr


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

For preggy moms I use fleece or quality white paper towels for the cage bottom. Make sure the fleece does't have any chew holes of threads.

I feel lots of staple food, lots of veggies, baby cereal and ensure and for proteins I use eggs, fish and chicken. 

The reason the nipples are visible is because mom grooms the fur off around them for easier access for the babies to nurse.

The best way to determine pregnancy or where you are in the pregnancy is weighing on a digital scale once a day at the same time every day. You then record the weights and post here for the more experienced owners and rescuers to help you determine the pattern.

I am doing this right now with a very old ladyrat who was a breeder and was with a male up til my foster picked them up.


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2010)

Im in england and the vets I use charges me 12 quid for a consulatation, and then any treatments are obviously extra, I think, if my memory serves me right, it was roughly 6 quid for anti biotics. The bedding I use and find very good for absorbing smells is carefresh, which I find available in many petstores, petsmart is the one Ive used in the past,it is quite expensive, and having 12 rats, Ive found it cheaper to buy it in bulk online.

Ive just noticed you posted this question a while ago, but thought you may still want to know how much the average vet consulation fee is in england.


----------

